# Canadian (Ontario) advice on wiring gas furnace to generator/backup power?



## theboyk (Sep 10, 2014)

Hello!

FirstI'm not doing this work myself. I will be calling in a certified electrician. But, I'm hoping someone out there might be able to lend me some advice?

I've now contacted over 10 different electricians in my area (Toronto, Canada) and not a single one has been able to determine if they're allowed (by the ESA) to perform this work. They've all said they'll contact the ESA, but none have gotten back to me with an answer. I've contacted the ESA myself and have yet to receive an answer from them either.

As winter is closing in quickly, I'm trying to figure out what I need to do, so while I sit and wait, hoping to hear back from someone, I figure I'd post here in the meantime.

What I'd like to do is wire the furnace room in a way that would allow me to manually switch the gas furnace from main power to my portable gas (petrol) generator. This is exactly what I'm looking to do:

http://ricksdiy.com/general/wirefurnacetoagenerator/

This would only be used on rare occasions (extended power-outages in the dead of winter), so I'd like to avoid having to go the full-on, automated transfer switch solution.

So, if anyone with knowledge of ESA-approved solutions to the above (or has any other ESA-aproved solutions that wouldn't cost an arm and a leg, for doing something like the above), your advice would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,
Kristin.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 10, 2014)

You could go the manual transfer switch route instead of automated.

I don't know the code number but I think I remember that a furnace must be hard wired and not plug in.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 10, 2014)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZ16PKs46g0[/ame]


----------



## yipx8910 (Oct 24, 2014)

http://www.esasafe.com/assets/files/esasafe/pdf/Flash_Notices/14-01-FL.pdf


----------



## hornetd (Nov 20, 2014)

One alternate method that I use is to replace the servicing switch with a center off, double throw, switch.  







Connect the bottom of the switch to the brass screw of a flanged inlet.






Connect the white wire of the supply circuit to the silver screw of the flanged inlet.  Connect the bare, green, or green with yellow stripe wire to the green screw of the flanged inlet.  Connect the black wire of the supply circuit to the top screw of the switch.  Connect the black wire of the furnace to the center screw of the switch.  

The Flanged Inlet mounts in a handi box by attahcing it to the box cover with machine screws and nuts.






that is close nippled 






to the handi box that is holding the Furnace Service Switch.  

That way the only cord and plug connection is the temporary one from the generator.  Some furnaces will see this connection as a wiring fault so test the assembly before you need it.  With some furnaces it will be necessary to use a Double Pole, Double Throw, Center Off Switch so as to switch the neutral between the generator and the regular furnace circuit.  Additionally some furnaces will only accept near perfect sine wave power such as is only produced by some inverter generators.  Again you must test your set up before you need it.  

Good Luck / Bonne Chance
--  
Tom


----------

